# Question about being enrolled as a fully-trained Non-Commissioned Member (NCM)



## Tristonarcand1010 (26 May 2013)

How long does it take to become a fully-trained Non-Commissioned Member (NCM)? I'm assuming once you have completed Basic Training and Non-Commissioned Member training. But then again I am not quite sure. A proper answer would be nice. Thank you. 

For example:
--------------------------------------
Career Development 
The starting salary for a fully-trained Resource Management Support Clerk is $49,400 per year; however, depending on previous experience and training the starting salary may be higher. Resource Management Support Clerks who demonstrate the required ability, dedication and potential are selected for opportunities for career progression, promotion and advanced training.
---------------------------------------


----------



## MikeL (26 May 2013)

Depends on how long you have to wait in between courses,  if you get injured or not, etc.

I'm not a clerk,  but I assume you would be considered fully trained after you complete QL3/DP1.  So,  BMQ,  and QL3/DP1,  plus BMQ-Land if you are a Army RMS Clerk.  Not sure if Navy RMS Clerks are required to do NETP(maybe only if posted to a Navy unit?) or if the RCAF has a specific course.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 May 2013)

RMS Clerks would do the Basic Air Environmental Qualification (BAEQ) which is 1 week, if they were posted to an RCAF unit, regardless of DEU.


----------



## muskrat89 (26 May 2013)

> A proper answer would be nice.



Then ask a proper source (i.e. NOT an internet message board). There are a ton of topics on here which answer your question. Please utilize the "Search" function, or better yet - check with your nearest Recruiter.

Army.ca Staff


----------

